

Remind HN: KC Meetup, Tonight 5:30pm, McCoys (Westport) - mildweed
http://www.eventbrite.com/event/1207546805?

======
mildweed
Setup threads:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2080049>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2046160>

